# I need to make a bigger garden....



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For hubby, that is...

http://www.5min.com/Video/Missing-Man-Found-Buried-in-Wifes-Garden-517115239?ncid=webmail1


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, makes me wonder how women get away with this. I've been watching 'Snapped' on T.V. for years trying to get pointers, but have always found flaws with their plans. (well, duh Cathy , that's why they're on the show 'Snapped'... they got caught. LOL) j/k

Seriously, tho, it's sad the rest of the family had to go thru 14 years of not knowing what happened to him. And, her dying a lonely old woman, with nobody noticing her absence except the mailman, says alot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I watched "Snapped" as a tutorial..LOL. "I'm making a bigger garden to plant..err...PLEASE my husband..."

That ol' bag sure had her karma come back on her, eh? Ol' nutjob...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The fact that she kept her garden immaculate was the tip off? I guess if you plant your hubby in the garden you need to let the weeds grow so the cops will never find him. I'm in luck, my garden is a mess.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh ****, that made me laugh out loud. I had a archaeology job before the coroner's office gig where I found out that a woman and her lover killed her husband here in Idaho in the 40's and buried him in their garden and finally confessed when the pair were going to live in a nursing home. They were so old, no charges were made. 

Thanks for the laugh. The coroner gig was a bit rough today.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)




----------

